# battery lead



## Mr. Mike (Oct 4, 2007)

does anyone know how to get the lead out of a car battery??


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

It's not really worth the trouble but this is how I've done it before. I got a plastic tote and dissolved several boxes of baking soda in enough water to cover the battery for neutralizing the acid. After draining the acid into a separate plastic bucket, I submerged the battery in the soda solution for a few days. it should pretty much quit bubbling. Using a pair of plastic gloves and a faceshieldI then removed the battery, draining as much of the solution as possible, and used a hammer and chisel to remove the top. the posts are the best part of it because the platesend up asmostly slag. Dismantle it and throw it back in the solution until it quits bubbling. Remove it and LET IT DRY. Then it's ready to melt. do it outside with plenty of ventilation. I won't be doing it again. Use tire weights.


----------

